

Surge Conf 2012 Interviews - nathenharvey
http://foodfightshow.org/2012/09/surge-conf-2012.html

======
bryanwb
nathenharvey is doing an awesome job w/ his on-the-spot conference interviews.
I really enjoyed listening to these.

disclaimer: i founded the foodfightshow podcast and co-host the regular bi-
weekly episodes with him

